# What's missing?



## fishagto (Nov 30, 2013)

Just bought an 05 GTO, auto. I can't find any pics that would tell me what should be in this hole next to the door lock button. Parts guys at Chevy couldn't find it on their schematics either


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

On my 04 its the traction control.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Just a blank button.


----------



## eric_cspan (Apr 18, 2013)

Blank button if that's an AT


----------

